

Why I'm Leaving Google Hangouts - duncan_bayne
https://github.com/duncan-bayne/duncan-bayne.github.com/wiki/Why-I%27m-leaving-Google-Hangouts

======
oddvar
Hi Duncan - another option is matrix.org - we're similar to XMPP although at
the same time different: Matrix is effectively an eventually consistent DB
with open federation and pubsub semantics - it's all about synchronising
state, whereas XMPP is about federated messaging - sending stanzas around
rather than synchronising conversation history.

In fact in Matrix we don't even have the concept of sending a message over
federation - the only thing you can do is to synchronise the history
datastructure.

We don't see Matrix as undermining XMPP: if you want decentralised
conversation history then use Matrix. If you want fast stateless message
passing, use XMPP. Infact, we're building an XMPP<->Matrix bridge, so that
XMPP can federate with Matrix - so it's not like we're fragmenting things
further. The point for Matrix is to try to _defragment_ all the different
protocols out there.

------
duncan_bayne
I've updated the getting started link to
[https://xmpp.net/directory.php](https://xmpp.net/directory.php) after
feedback from Lloyd Watkin (
[https://github.com/lloydwatkin](https://github.com/lloydwatkin) ) and intosi
( [https://github.com/intosi](https://github.com/intosi) ).

------
cnst
I don't see any mention of any Hangouts or XMPP issues over at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google).

------
TwoKows
LOL, best to program and host stuff yourself than rely on an ad agency like
Google.

~~~
duncan_bayne
There's a middle road, though: pay for a service that uses open protocols.
That way a) you're not the product, b) you can interop with other open
services, and c) you can migrate in the case of failures.

That's why I'm with Fastmail :)

